# ROREM HANDLING WORKSHOP 2006



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

Dave will be conducting a hands on handling workshop at his new -and permanent - winter headquarters near Ellinger.Tx; Jan 27 - 29.
Enrollment is limited.
Details at www.copperheadkennls.com/rorem.html
Email [email protected]

See ya there


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

I may be interested in attending. Can anyone provide feedback on past Rorem seminars?

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

I went earlier this year and it was well worth the trip from Delaware to Texas. Dave's seminar really focused on teaching handling, not as much on training. I will probably go again. Very informative.

Bob


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

Hey Bob, glad to see you are still on the green side of the grass. Despite the questionable weather last January, you were a great guy to have around at the seminar.

For all interested parties, this is a Workshop, not a large seminar. The enrollment is limited to about 10 dog/handler teams and 15 observers. 
Over the three days everyone will benefit from detailed knowledge and observation of the working dogs and be able apply that knowledge for future events.

There will be at least one dinner and some free stuff as well.


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

Inexplicably, the website link no longer contains the Workshop information.
This will be corrected shortly but in the meantime, please direct all inquirys to the email address. [email protected]
Many thanks from someone who hates dealing in cyberspace.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

I went to his seminar last winter - here in Texas - and it was well done! I learned a lot about the dogs we run and best of all.... how to run them. Dave is a great teacher and I would highly recommend his seminar to anyone!


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks to a fellow RTFer, Dave's website information about the Workshop has been restored.
Enjoy.


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

Daves DVDs and book are now available.
www.ybsmedia.com/daverorem.html


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

Acceptance notices going out today.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I love frequent flyer miles! Now to find a "car."


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

Try "Hotwire.com"


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

sueley said:


> Try "Hotwire.com"


They do have the best price!

Angie


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

FOM said:


> I love frequent flyer miles! Now to find a "car."


Why do you need a Car? What happened to your Thumb? :lol:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

love2hunt aka terry a said:


> FOM said:
> 
> 
> > I love frequent flyer miles! Now to find a "car."
> ...


Bullet doesn't have a thumb! :wink: Figured we would never make it in time, so going with a rental car!  

FOM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Angie B said:


> sueley said:
> 
> 
> > Try "Hotwire.com"
> ...


Yes they do! I saved $40 over all other places - travelocity, orbitz, priceline, direct to the rental company! $40 isn't that much but it will put gas in the tank!

Now a hotel? Anyone got any recommendations? Of course got to allow dogs :wink: 

FOM


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

There are four B&Bs in Fayetville, where Dave lives and two hotels - where you would want to stay without a loaded pistol under your pillow-in Columbus. It's about 20 miles away.
I'll be sending price ranges, dog friendliness, internet access, whatever. and contact info to all attendees tomorrow,or at the latest Wednesday.
The most fun place will be the cheapest, 'cause that's where the workers will be staying!


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

Lowest priced decent hotel is:
Country Hearth Inn
979.732.6293
$58 - $68 plus tax
pets $10 for 3 night stay
high speed internet connections (some wireless, some cable)
microwaves and 'fridge in rooms
continental breakfast
small block of rooms reserved for Workshop


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Does anyone know if the seminar is full? I am considering going just as an observer.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Contact Sue Eley. I think observers are still welcome.

Angie


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Angie


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Other than FOM, who else is attending this Workshop???

Vicky


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Sue, check your PM's please.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Dave & I are going, are you going Vicky?


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

How cool!! Yes, I'm going! It will be great to see you both again!!

Vicky


----------



## Zack (May 17, 2005)

I will be there


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

My hubby (Tony) will be one of the dog/handler teams...


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Vicky,

Thanks for getting me a reservation - my week has been a little crazy....finally coming up for some air....

FOM


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Glad to be of assistance!!!

See you there. 

Vicky


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I've checked WeatherBug for the forecast.  They are saying 50-60% chance of showers and thunderstorms Friday and Saturday.

Anyone in the area of the workshop have any idea what the weather will really be like for the weekend?

Vicky
- who has to pack tonight to catch the flight in the morning!


----------



## Zack (May 17, 2005)

Local weather is calling for the same thing. One thing about Texas weather is that it changes constantly. It will be very cool in the morning and then hot in the afternoon. Layers


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Vicky Trainor said:


> I've checked WeatherBug for the forecast.  They are saying 50-60% chance of showers and thunderstorms Friday and Saturday.
> 
> Anyone in the area of the workshop have any idea what the weather will really be like for the weekend?
> 
> ...


Remember Vicky that really means 40-50% chance it won't rain. But the last 2 Rorem seminars that I've been to the weather has, just plain ole sucked. Your always ready for everything. I'm sure you will be for this. Just try to fly your pop up canopy. The more of those things the merrier.... :lol: :lol: 

Can't wait to see you again!

Angie


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

You don't know how much I wish I could bring my pop-up canopies!!!! I tried to fit a fold up chair and umbrella in the suitcase, but I need 3" more  Oh well. Goretex will have to suffice!!

Vicky


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I haven't packed yet - guess I better get to it.

Thanks for the weather updates!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

Local forcasts call for rain. We really need it but wish it was not arriving just now.

I think we have enough pop-ups to make the place look like a soccer mom convention.

Be of good cheer!


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Can't be much worse than Clint's seminar last weekend. The temps look to be higher. Local guy here in Beaumont is saying late Sat. nite rain like 80 %. But we're like 3 hours east. Looks like umbrella stands and hunting gear. Last weekend of duck season, at least I get to wear my hunting stuff !!!

Looking forward to it myself but the dogs are P$#%ed that they are staying home !!!


----------

